# Gentoo su K6 200

## yardbird

Specifiche:

- K6 200MhZ mmx;

- 196 MB Ram;

- hda: 10GB;

- hdc: 1.6GB;

- hdd: lettore CD 50x;

- scheda video S3 Virge dx;

- Voodoo2 aggiuntiva;

- due schede audio: SBAWE32 su ISA, SBPCI128 su PCI;

- 3Com 509 ISA

- porte USB, PS/2 + solita roba...

Trattasi del vecchio PC in disuso di un mio amico, il quale aveva manifestato l'intenzione di provare linux: io naturalmente ci ho installato sopra Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Sono partito da uno stage3 della 1.4 compilato per x86 (pare non ci siano stage* per i586   :Confused:  ). Ho subito installato distcc, e poi lanciato un "emerge -e world" (le altre macchine della LAN sono un cel 800 e un Athlon XP 2400). Ho scelto il kernel 2.6 per le sue performance in ambiente desktop, e reiserfs come filesystem.

Il problema principale è stato l'ambiente grafico. All'inizio ero orientato verso *box o al più XFCE4, per ovvi motivi di leggerezza. Tuttavia, su pressione del mio amico, ho dovuto optare per KDE (mi ha fatto esplicita richiesta di un ambiente grafico intuitivo, integrato e punta&clicca). Confesso che ero un po' preoccupato per le performance, ma per fortuna i miei timori si sono rivelati in gran parte infondati. Certo, non sarà un fulmine, ma KDE è sicuramente utilizzabile su un sistema come questo. I tempi di caricamento sono tutto sommato accettabili (konqueror, ad esempio, parte in 3 secondi netti). Penso che aiutino molto:

1. i 196 MB di RAM;

2. l'avere compilato il sistema con -Os;

3. prelink.

Ho anche tolto un po' di effetti grafici per alleggerire il tutto. Come estetica il desktop è paragonabile (IMHO superiore) a Windows XP, ma con una macchina vecchia di 6 anni.. E' anche per questo che adoro linux  :Very Happy: 

Che altro? Alcuni pensieri sparsi:

- reiserfs è veramente un fulmine! Operando su file di dimensioni piccole praticamente non si nota la differenza fra un K6 200 e un XP 2400   :Shocked: 

- voodoo2: non so se valga la pena di sbattersi per configurarla. Le glide v2 per linux sono praticamente scomparse dalla circolazione, di ebuild neanche parlarne.. Mah..

- la SBAWE32 non funziona con il kernel 2.6-test4-mm6, dà un kernel panic al caricamento del modulo alsa. La bellezza di usare kernel di sviluppo...   :Laughing: 

- distcc: non è il massimo dell'efficienza, l'ideale sarebbe poter trasferire _tutto_ il processo di build su altri computer. Così come è adesso alcune istanze di compilazione girano comunque sul computer che le genera, e secondo me questo può essere un collo di bottiglia..

Beh, che dire, mi sono proprio divertito  :Very Happy:  Sono apprezzati commenti, suggerimenti, critiche, etc...

----------

## shev

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, che dire, mi sono proprio divertito  Sono apprezzati commenti, suggerimenti, critiche, etc...

 

Beh, che dire, hai detto tutto tu!  :Very Happy: 

Complimenti cmq, è anche con queste piccole soddisfazioni che facciamo grande Linux (e Gentoo) e ne favoriamo la diffusione.

p.s.: cmq è una signora macchina, ci credo che va tutto così bene  :Wink:  Però la voodoo2 *devi* configurarla, non puoi lasciarmela oziare così! Ho configurato anch'io tempo fa la mia voodoo (primo esemplare  :Very Happy:  ), alla fine ti da troppa soddisfazione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bibi[M]

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo, non sarà un fulmine, ma KDE è sicuramente utilizzabile su un sistema come questo. I tempi di caricamento sono tutto sommato accettabili (konqueror, ad esempio, parte in 3 secondi netti).

 

E chi me lo doveva dire *___*

Complimenti!

Allora il mio pII 350@400 con 256MB di ram può ancora ruggire^_^

(vabbe'... miagolare  :Razz: )

...Mi manca solo un HD...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

ecceziunale veramente!

l'unica cosa che farei notare è l'adozione di un kernel ancora in sviluppo: ti sarai fatto un "mazzo tanto" per convincerlo che linux è più stabile di windogs, immagina che figura ci fai appena gli capita qualche eventuale crash come per la scheda audio... Avresti potuto usare un kernel 2.4.x e i driver non alsa, che per quel tipo di scheda audio funziano a meraviglia  :Very Happy:  Ho dimenticato comunque di premettere che per ora di ALSA non so niente  :Razz: 

Ad ogni modo ancora complimenti per l'impresa ed il coraggio di installare una Gentoo ad un nuovo user, e pensare che dovrei installare Linux ad un mio amico e volevo mettergli una Mandrake per farlo abituare al pasaggio... mi sento tentato a fare come te, hardware e rete non mancano... uhmm    :Twisted Evil: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## Benve

si vede un divx?

----------

## cerri

 *Benve wrote:*   

> si vede un divx?

 

Ecco come definire un sistema valido o no  :Smile: 

----------

## teknux

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   si vede un divx? 
> 
> Ecco come definire un sistema valido o no 

 

scusate ma non ci arrivo  :Embarassed: , non ho capito nè la domanda di Benve tantomeno la risposta di cerri, qualcuno può spiegarmi?

tek molto incuriosito...    :Rolling Eyes:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *teknux wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*    *Benve wrote:*   si vede un divx? 
> 
> Ecco come definire un sistema valido o no  
> 
> scusate ma non ci arrivo , non ho capito nè la domanda di Benve tantomeno la risposta di cerri, qualcuno può spiegarmi?
> ...

 

Sai cosa e' un divx? Cmq un divx e' un film su cd e richiede molte risorse.

Quindi se va su quel pc vuol dire che e' stato ottimizzato e configurato bene.

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusate ma non ci arrivo , non ho capito nè la domanda di Benve tantomeno la risposta di cerri, qualcuno può spiegarmi?
> 
> 

 

Bhe, credo intendessero: si vede un film/video in formato divx (sai, quello che tutti scaricano da lopster e compagnia  :Wink:  )? Allora cerri, a metà tra ironia e serietà (con "leggera" pendenza verso l'ironia) ha giudicato il "test divx" un buon modo per giudicare le prestazioni di una macchina. Fanno 200   :Laughing: 

EDIT: ops, post in contemporanea con fedeliallalinea (che continua ad avere un nick troppo lungo  :Wink:  devo trovare un diminutivo)

----------

## cerri

Non ci avete azzeccato alla perfezione pero'. Shev, 100 di meno.

Era:

 *nella mente malata di cerri qualcuno wrote:*   

> riesci a vedere un divx su quella macchina? se si, almeno un'utilità ce l'ha e quindi è un sistema valido 

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> EDIT: ops, post in contemporanea con fedeliallalinea (che continua ad avere un nick troppo lungo  devo trovare un diminutivo)

 

Ancora con sta storia  :Wink:  . Dai se me lo chiedi con gentilezza magari....  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

C'è il codice fiscale, usiamolo! fdlllln

----------

## teknux

eheheh grazie delle tempestive risposte, sembra che stavate aspettando uno come me che non aveva capito  :Razz: 

cmq so cos'è un dvx, ne ho qualcuno ehm...  :Wink: 

bel test, cmq caro cerri, io ho reso utile anche un 486-66 con WMaker  :Very Happy: 

saluti (vado di fretta!)

tek

----------

## yardbird

Ehi, grazie a tutti del feedback  :Very Happy:  !

(e scusate se posto solo ora, sono stato via tutta la giornata)

Ho installato MPlayer e... funziona! Oddio, spesso si perde dei frame per strada (specialmente con divx creati con codecs pessimi), però in molti casi si riesce a vedere decentemente. Sono curioso di provare Win Media Player su questa configurazione   :Twisted Evil:  L'output in XVideo funziona bene sulla S3, peccato solo che il processore non abbia il supporto per MTRR..

Shev: anche a me prude un po' la voodoo2 inutilizzata. Hai qualche suggerimento per l'installazione delle Glide? (Stavo pensando che sarebbe bello poter disporre di quella potenza di calcolo per altre attività.. nessuno vuole scrivere un driver  :Smile:  ? SMP sui processori inutilizzati del PC... yum!)

Per il kernel: certo è ancora giovane, tuttavia sui miei due computer non ha mai dato problemi e in ambiente desktop vola.. Adesso provo con il test5 per vedere se hanno risolto con i segfault sulla SBAWE..

----------

## hellraiser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *teknux wrote:*    *cerri wrote:*    *Benve wrote:*   si vede un divx? 
> 
> Ecco come definire un sistema valido o no  
> 
> scusate ma non ci arrivo , non ho capito nè la domanda di Benve tantomeno la risposta di cerri, qualcuno può spiegarmi?
> ...

 

bhe anke su winzoz si vedono i divx...

e a te ti pare un sistema 

 *Quote:*   

> Quindi se va su quel pc vuol dire che e' stato ottimizzato e configurato bene.

 

 :Question: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yardbird

Nada, anche con 2.6.0-test5-mm1 la sbawe non funziona.. (e il kernel così com'è non compila neanche, ha bisogno di una leggera modifica...)   :Confused: 

Mi sa che dovrò aspettare un update degli alsa.. Oppure... qualcuno sa se è possibile far convivere ALSA e OSS su uno stesso sistema senza che si  calpestino i piedi a vicenda?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> bhe anke su winzoz si vedono i divx...
> 
> e a te ti pare un sistema

 

Prova a mettere win xp su quel pc e guardare un divx poi dimmi....

----------

## morellik

Allora, anch'io voglio far sapere al mondo l'impresa: Gentoo su un PII 400 con 128MB partendo dallo stage 1  :Exclamation:   YEAH!!! E va via come un puledro selvaggio. Non c'e' parte grafica perche' deve fungere da firewall/router, ma e' contento come una pasqua senza quel cartone del virus di billy porte.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## shev

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Shev: anche a me prude un po' la voodoo2 inutilizzata. Hai qualche suggerimento per l'installazione delle Glide? (Stavo pensando che sarebbe bello poter disporre di quella potenza di calcolo per altre attività.. nessuno vuole scrivere un driver  ? SMP sui processori inutilizzati del PC... yum!)

 

Ma sinceramente non mi ricordo come avessi fatto a farla andare (l'unico difetto di GNU/Linux è questo, che installi una volta, fai funzionare tutto e poi non devi più reinstallare e riconfigurare finchè campa la macchina  :Very Happy:  ), so che era stato abbastanza semplice, le sole cose che posso dirti sono: metti la flag 3dfx nelle tue USE, compila tutto il supporto che c'è nel kernel per tali schede (e ce n'è parecchio, dall'agp fino al framebuffer) e fa ricerche qua e là per la rete. Ma la voodoo2 è ancora solo acceleratore 3d, quindi scheda aggiuntiva pci da affiancare ad una svga classica, giusto? In questo caso mi pare avessi anche configurato X dicendogli che doveva considerare anche la seconda scheda, mettendogli in XFConfig la sezione dedicata, con tanto di "canale fisico" cui trovare la scheda, memoria etc. Non ricordo dove avessi preso esempi/informazioni, cmq credo troverai diversa roba in rete (3dfx è un mito, e chi le ama non può che rifarle vivere sulle proprie machine; chi meglio di linux può aiutarci? Credo che qualche howto o informazione ci sarà sicuramente  :Wink:  )

----------

## yardbird

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma sinceramente non mi ricordo come avessi fatto a farla andare (l'unico difetto di GNU/Linux è questo, che installi una volta, fai funzionare tutto e poi non devi più reinstallare e riconfigurare finchè campa la macchina  ), so che era stato abbastanza semplice, le sole cose che posso dirti sono: metti la flag 3dfx nelle tue USE, compila tutto il supporto che c'è nel kernel per tali schede (e ce n'è parecchio, dall'agp fino al framebuffer) e fa ricerche qua e là per la rete. Ma la voodoo2 è ancora solo acceleratore 3d, quindi scheda aggiuntiva pci da affiancare ad una svga classica, giusto? In questo caso mi pare avessi anche configurato X dicendogli che doveva considerare anche la seconda scheda, mettendogli in XFConfig la sezione dedicata, con tanto di "canale fisico" cui trovare la scheda, memoria etc. Non ricordo dove avessi preso esempi/informazioni, cmq credo troverai diversa roba in rete (3dfx è un mito, e chi le ama non può che rifarle vivere sulle proprie machine; chi meglio di linux può aiutarci? Credo che qualche howto o informazione ci sarà sicuramente  )

 

Mmmhh... Da quello che ho capito la flag 3dfx funziona solo per le schede voodoo dalla 3 in su.. Tant'è che impostando la flag vengono installate le Glide v3, e non le Glide v2. Ora comunque faccio un salto sul sito 3dfx, mi hai messo la pulce nell'occhio   :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Allora, anch'io voglio far sapere al mondo l'impresa: Gentoo su un PII 400 con 128MB partendo dallo stage 1   YEAH!!! E va via come un puledro selvaggio. Non c'e' parte grafica perche' deve fungere da firewall/router, ma e' contento come una pasqua senza quel cartone del virus di billy porte.
> 
> 

 

celeron 350 64mb di ram da stage1 sopra gira:

squid

iptables (anche a me è router/firewall)

snort

rsyncd (attivato solo per gli aggiornamenti ai client...)

qmail (come SMTP gateway)

scusa se è poco...   :Cool: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## morellik

 *teknux wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Allora, anch'io voglio far sapere al mondo l'impresa: Gentoo su un PII 400 con 128MB partendo dallo stage 1   YEAH!!! E va via come un puledro selvaggio. Non c'e' parte grafica perche' deve fungere da firewall/router, ma e' contento come una pasqua senza quel cartone del virus di billy porte.
> 
>  
> 
> celeron 350 64mb di ram da stage1 sopra gira:
> ...

 

Ok. Hai vinto per ora....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

E moh vado in cantina a cercare qualche ferraglia....E poi se ne riparla   :Twisted Evil: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## morellik

 *teknux wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Allora, anch'io voglio far sapere al mondo l'impresa: Gentoo su un PII 400 con 128MB partendo dallo stage 1   YEAH!!! E va via come un puledro selvaggio. Non c'e' parte grafica perche' deve fungere da firewall/router, ma e' contento come una pasqua senza quel cartone del virus di billy porte.
> 
>  
> 
> celeron 350 64mb di ram da stage1 sopra gira:
> ...

 

Ok. Hai vinto per ora....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

E moh vado in cantina a cercare qualche ferraglia....E poi se ne riparla   :Twisted Evil: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## morellik

 *teknux wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Allora, anch'io voglio far sapere al mondo l'impresa: Gentoo su un PII 400 con 128MB partendo dallo stage 1   YEAH!!! E va via come un puledro selvaggio. Non c'e' parte grafica perche' deve fungere da firewall/router, ma e' contento come una pasqua senza quel cartone del virus di billy porte.
> 
>  
> 
> celeron 350 64mb di ram da stage1 sopra gira:
> ...

 

Ok. Hai vinto per ora....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

E moh vado in cantina a cercare qualche ferraglia....E poi se ne riparla   :Twisted Evil: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## morellik

 *teknux wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Allora, anch'io voglio far sapere al mondo l'impresa: Gentoo su un PII 400 con 128MB partendo dallo stage 1   YEAH!!! E va via come un puledro selvaggio. Non c'e' parte grafica perche' deve fungere da firewall/router, ma e' contento come una pasqua senza quel cartone del virus di billy porte.
> 
>  
> 
> celeron 350 64mb di ram da stage1 sopra gira:
> ...

 

Ok. Hai vinto per ora....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

E moh vado in cantina a cercare qualche ferraglia....E poi se ne riparla   :Twisted Evil: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## morellik

 *teknux wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Allora, anch'io voglio far sapere al mondo l'impresa: Gentoo su un PII 400 con 128MB partendo dallo stage 1   YEAH!!! E va via come un puledro selvaggio. Non c'e' parte grafica perche' deve fungere da firewall/router, ma e' contento come una pasqua senza quel cartone del virus di billy porte.
> 
>  
> 
> celeron 350 64mb di ram da stage1 sopra gira:
> ...

 

Ok. Hai vinto per ora....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

E moh vado in cantina a cercare qualche ferraglia....E poi se ne riparla   :Twisted Evil: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## Sparker

Sul mio k6-2 350 e 256Mb di ram finora gira:

1) vncserver+fluxbox+xmule1.6.0

2) samba 3.0.0beta2

3) proftp

4)sshd

5)distccd

(così usa circa il 25% di cpu max)

Prossimi upgrade:

Snort+configurazione iptables

Apache 2+php (+forse jsp e asp)

MySQL 4.x

Postgresql 7.x

Server di posta (postfix+altre robette tipo fetchmail,spamassassin ecc)

Forse snort però è un pò troppo pesante

(cosa mi consigliate per bloccare gli ip che tenteno un presunto attacco?)Last edited by Sparker on Wed Sep 10, 2003 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cerri

E snort sarebbe pesante???

Pensi di installare jsp e ti preoccupi di snort?!?!?!  :Shocked: 

----------

## Benve

Riguardo alla mia domanda se si leggeva un divx.

Si, penso sia un buon benchmarks.

Ed è anche una delle cose in cui Linux è palesemente superiore a win, sia xine sia Mplayer

----------

## Sparker

Mah, quando avevo messo snort sul mio tbird 1.4Ghz mi sembrava che con la rete carica usasse una discreta percentuale di CPU (che rapportate su un 350 dovrebbe diventare enorme)

Vedremo.

----------

## cerri

Snort e' pesante di sicuro. Un hint e' disabilitare la risoluzione dei nomi.

Tuttavia non pensare che tomcat sia leggerino...

----------

## teknux

vi riporto il carico di sistema che ho sul pc che ho citato nel post precedente:

```

phantom root # ps axu

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.3  1352  480 ?        S    15:20   0:04 init [3] 

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   15:20   0:00 [keventd]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SWN  15:20   0:00 [ksoftirqd_CPU0]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   15:20   0:01 [kswapd]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   15:20   0:00 [bdflush]

root         6  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   15:20   0:00 [kupdated]

root         7  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   15:20   0:00 [kjournald]

root        32  0.0  0.6  1720  860 ?        S    15:20   0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

root       764  0.0  0.4  1348  532 ?        S    15:20   0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid -c /etroot       961  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   15:20   0:00 [eth1]

snort     1050  0.0  8.0 28496 10240 ?       S    15:20   0:04 /usr/bin/snort -D -u sroot      1098  0.0  0.2  5336  348 ?        S    15:20   0:00 /usr/sbin/squid -DYC

squid     1101  0.0  2.2  9444 2896 ?        S    15:20   0:05 (squid) -DYC

squid     1102  0.0  0.1  1316  240 ?        S    15:20   0:00 (unlinkd)

root      1145  0.0  0.5  2732  684 ?        S    15:20   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

[cut]

```

come vedete snort il suo 8% di memoria se lo mangia, a volte anche 17%, è comunque poco, considerata la quantità di ram, ma tanto considerato che squid è sfruttato anche più di lui...

EDIT: ops, vedo che la formattazione non è andata a buon fine  :Sad: 

----------

## morellik

Azz.... Ma quanti messaggi mi ha spedito   :Embarassed: 

In cantina ci sono andato una volta sola. Magia trascendentale... :Shocked: 

Devo aver bevuto troppa acqua S. Bernardo (pubblicita' occulta).

CIauz

morellik

----------

